# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Ту-16, Североморск-3, начало 90-х

## Belomor

Ту-16К-10-26

Крайние полеты 987 МРАП (~ 41 Мб, 32 мин, 320х240, WMV)

http://san.siberia.net/tambovwolf/LastTU16.wmv

----------


## Nazar

Да , есть это видео . Жаль что качество подкачало , но о чем можно было говорить во времена , когда обычная касетная камера , считалась предметом недоступной роскоши . 
Это действительно одни из последних полетов , на отстрел боекомплекта.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Офигенно!!!!!

За это,просто СПАСИБА мало!!!!!

Завидую людям,летавшим,работавшим на ТУ-16,да просто в "то время" имевшим отношение к Советской авиации.

Не навижу себя за то,что родился годиков на 7-10 позднее (а то мож и шансик имел-бы),за то,что был изгнан со второго курса БВВАУЛ,да и вообще.................................

----------


## Любомирский

Видео я тоже смотрел. Очень интересное. А на качество пенять не стоит, в 90-е гг. не то что камер, у населения даже нормальных кассетных видеомагнитофонов не было. Мой первый кассетник появился в году эдак 1997-1998. Но это так, к слову. А за фото спасибо. Но их тоже много быть не может.

----------


## Skyraider

Мне тоже понравилось...

----------


## Belomor

> Да , есть это видео . Жаль что качество подкачало


Я еще повозился с этим видео, было много хуже

----------


## airwolf

Спасибо!!! Красивое и редкое видео!

----------


## Виктор

> Это действительно одни из последних полетов , на отстрел боекомплекта.


Nazar, можно по подробнее?
Взлетает борт с парой КСР-2(боюсь ошибиться), что дальше?
Практические пуски? По каким целям? Где? Полигон?

----------


## Belomor

> Nazar, можно по подробнее?
> Взлетает борт с парой КСР-2(боюсь ошибиться), что дальше?
> Практические пуски? По каким целям? Где? Полигон?


Лумбовка, Кольский полуостров

----------


## Виктор

> Лумбовка, Кольский полуостров


Спасибо!
Действительное замечательное видео, "Белое безмолвие" Высоцкого 
как нельзя к стати!

----------


## Owl

Помню 1986 год... Симферополь... Ту-16 идут на посадку... Под плоскостью красная ракета.. Почему то одна.. Глиссада проходила как раз рядом с нашей учебкой. Ностальгия, однако...

----------


## Владимир

А я даже не видел как Ту-16 летают, когда их в Кневичах расформировали мне не так много лет было. По Ту-22М у меня как-то больше воспоминаний осталость. Интересно ещё где-нибудь остались Ту-16К10-26, хотя-бы в нелётном состоянии.

----------


## Belomor

Автор - Артур Гадиев

----------


## Belomor

> Да , есть это видео . Жаль что качество подкачало , но о чем можно было говорить во времена , когда обычная касетная камера , считалась предметом недоступной роскоши . 
> Это действительно одни из последних полетов , на отстрел боекомплекта.


Слушай, ты не можешь узнать у отца, где разбился экипаж Морозова из Третьего под Новый 1974 год?

----------


## Nazar

> Слушай, ты не можешь узнать у отца, где разбился экипаж Морозова из Третьего под Новый 1974 год?


Катастрофа Морозова была 15 февраля 1980 года , столкнулся с сопкой недалеко от аэродрома.
А  в 74 году под НГ ( 29 декабря ) была катастрофа Корепанова 
На свадьбу дочери спешили из Острова. Разбились на удолении 18км от Североморска, столкнулись с сопкой.

----------


## Belomor

> Катастрофа Морозова была 15 февраля 1980 года , столкнулся с сопкой недалеко от аэродрома.
> А  в 74 году под НГ ( 29 декабря ) была катастрофа Корепанова 
> На свадьбу дочери спешили из Острова. Разбились на удолении 18км от Североморска, столкнулись с сопкой.


Факты известные. Может, батя точные координаты знает, я хотел бы по приезду на Север отчет нарисовать. Батя мой объяснял ныне, но где был "третий развороТ", хз

----------


## Nazar

> Факты известные. Может, батя точные координаты знает, я хотел бы по приезду на Север отчет нарисовать. Батя мой объяснял ныне, но где был "третий развороТ", хз


Что-ж тогда года и фамилии путаешь если факты известные ? :Wink:  
Я  с отцом на эту тему не разговаривал , да он и вряд-ли точное место падения знает ( если только визуально сверху ) , тем более полки разные , да и отец пришел в одрап в 75м году.

----------


## Владимирза

СПАСИБО ЗА ВИДЕО. Я В СЕВЕРОМОРСКЕ-3 СЛУЖИЛ С 1963 ПО 1972Г.Г. КОЛЯ КОРЕПАНОВ, ПУСТЬ ЗЕМЛЯ ЕМУ И ЕГО ЭКИПАЖУ БУДЕТ ПУХОМ, БЫЛ В МОЁМ ЭКИПАЖЕ ПРАВЫМ. В РАЙОНЕ АЭРОДРОМА УШЛИ ИЗ ЖИЗНИ И ДРУГИЕ ЭКИПАЖИ. МНЕ УЖЕ МНОГО ЛЕТ, НО СЕВЕРОМОРСК-3 САМОЕ ЯРКОЕ И РАДОСТНОЕ, ЧТО ОСТАЛОСЬ СО МНОЙ НАВСЕГДА. ВЛАДИМИР ЗАДИРАКА, ПОЛКОВНИК В ОТСТАВКЕ.

----------


## север

> Лумбовка, Кольский полуостров


 вот и полигон

----------


## Роман Сергеевич

> А я даже не видел как Ту-16 летают, когда их в Кневичах расформировали мне не так много лет было. По Ту-22М у меня как-то больше воспоминаний осталость. Интересно ещё где-нибудь остались Ту-16К10-26, хотя-бы в нелётном состоянии.


Около 322АРЗ, при въезде, что в Воздвиженке, стоит один памятником

----------


## Fencer

> Интересно ещё где-нибудь остались Ту-16К10-26, хотя-бы в нелётном состоянии.


Есть Ту-16К-10-26 б/н 53 (з/н 4201004) в Центральном музее ВВС РФ (Монино).

----------


## Роман Сергеевич

Подскажите вот что: если Туполевы-16 имели заводской 1882210 или например 1882117, то это машины 1961-го года выпуска ?

----------


## OKA

"Утащил фото ...Подписал Михалев - Полёт шестёркой на 200 метров над морем. Ведущий -Карпович (справа у него Лёха Попов), ведомые: Онищенко, Ямпольский, Михалёв, Карамшук, Дикарев.(с его борта съёмка). Баренцево море, Чуть севернее о.Кильдин. "



ФОТО и КАРТИНКИ - часть 2 (95/95) [Форумы Balancer.Ru]

----------


## ПСП

№69 (красный) на а/д Хариусный.  С сайта "ОК".

----------


## OKA

https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/9342226

----------

